# Instructions on Setting Up & Using a Digital Indicator (w/Cylinder Bore Gauge & Other Applications)



## YamaLovin76 (Jun 18, 2013)

I need help with how to properly set up (i.e., zero, calibrate, etc.) and properly use a Digital Electronic Bore Gauge *in different ways *to check cylinder bores for wear, taper, etc.  I am also interested in learning how to set up and use the digital indicator in applications other than with a cylinder bore gauge.

I bought a digital gauge off of Ebay (Anytime Tool Brand, presumably Chinese) to use with my PhaseII gauge handle, arbors, etc. Seems rather well made. Operating instructions are OK, but I need some additional step by step instructions I guess. I've looked at other mfr. instructions from Fowler, Cen-Tech, etc.

The way (I believe its called Relative Mode) I've used the gauge thus far is to Zero (depress Zero button) the gauge when contact points are in between an outside mic locked in at my stock bore value of 75.004mm (2.9529"). Rocking gauge back and forth in cylinder at the measurement point, I then take the difference then add that to the stock bore value.

What I'd like to know how to do (can't quite grasp manual instructions) is to set up the instrument in Absolute Mode where I believe you enter the stock bore value (2.9529" in my case).

I believe there are other ways in which to set up this type gauge for cylinder bore measurement. I'm comfortable with my measurements at this point, so this is more of a question about *learning the capabilities of the instrument*. 

The dial bore gauge is certainly easier to set up and interpret. There's alot to be said about watching needle movement and interpreting it over that of a digital display (although my instrument has a moving arc that gives in analog fashion the position of the probe relative to zero).




_Note: On my digital bore gauge, the MIN button is also known as the RAN button (for mininum range) and the ABS button can also be called the ABS/SET button._

If anybody can provide some simple, step by step instructions for setting up this type gauge in different way to accomplish the same goal (cylinder bore measurement), that would be great. Video tutorials would be even cooler. :biggrin:

There is also a Tolerance Mode where you can set upper and lower limits to see whether you are within those limits or outside of them. Not sure I need this for cylinder bore measurement, but perhaps for measuring brake disc (rotor) runout.


----------

